

Coming soon to a Dropbox for Business near you: Single sign-on - Lightning
https://www.dropboxatwork.com/2013/04/coming-soon-to-a-dropbox-for-business-near-you-single-sign-on-sso/

======
larrywright
“Dropbox is used in 95% of the Fortune 500”.

I wonder what percentage of those officially allow their employees to use it
though. A lot lower I bet.

------
Lightning
No point in submitting twice, so here's the announcement on the main blog:
[https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/04/say-hello-to-dropbox-for-
bu...](https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/04/say-hello-to-dropbox-for-business/)

------
toomuchtodo
Will it work with Google Apps SSO? Wasn't mentioned in the blog post.

~~~
jms18
If you're using a SAML Identity Provider to login to your Google Apps
environment, then, yes, it should work with your current IdP.

------
jmathai
Do many folks here use Dropbox for large(r) scale collaboration (i.e. 100 or
10,000 users)?

I find folders work okay for myself and maybe up to 5 people but as the number
of documents and collaborators goes higher than that it seems like it'd be
really frustrating.

Unless the "search" is significantly better for business users.

~~~
alexmunroe
I use it for an org with anywhere between 25 and 50 using it at any one time,
assuming that you spend a bit of time organizing the folder structure at the
beginning it's not a major issue but it does require staff discipline to keep
it organized. It doesn't beat a dedicated Document Management system but it
strikes a nice balance for working on frequently updated files.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks. Glad to know it's possible :)

------
shyn3
As long as they don't want to leak my e-mail address.

------
Kiro
Why is the blog https?

~~~
freehunter
Everything should be https.

